# Six and a half years later.



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Six and a half years ago I had to help my Brandy to the bridge. 

About two and a half months before she died, her hip dysplasia finally caught up to her and she lost the use of her back legs. So I designed built her a wheelchair.

Together we walked about 30 miles in two months with that wheelchair. If it had wheels she loved it!

Finally, after Brandy had a couple of bad nights in a row and I had to make the hardest decision I ever made.

Since her first visit as a puppy, whenever she went to the vet, she had to give the doctor a kiss, even up to the last visit. I stayed and she died with my arms around her. Even though it was the hard, I'm glad I stayed, not only for Brandy's sake but my peace of mind as well. 

The day after, I was sitting in front of my computer trying hard to distract my self when in back of me from Brandy's favorite spot, I heard a quiet thump and a sigh. With out realizing it, I said "OK Brandy I wont be much longer". 

Then I turned around and started crying all over again. Even after all this time I still get a tear in my eye thinking about her. Although, I have another golden, Brandy will always be in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brandy*

Brandy sounds like she was such an amazing girl!
That is so wonderful that you designed a wheelchair for her!
I am sure that Brady is smiling from the Bridge and that she's having fun with my Smooch and Snobear!
I know how hard anniversaries are and how we ALWAYS miss them!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You put a tear in my eye also. I understand what you feel for Brandy. How wonderful to have made her a wheelchair so she could enjoy life a while longer. Thank you for sharing your post.

I too have helped my dogs who had hip dysplasia over the bridge. I will always be there to hold them - even though it makes me cry thinking of it now. One of the hardest -if not THE hardest - things I have ever done. 

I thought you might like to see the *joy* Landon now has with his new set of wheels. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7__8SrGBx8&feature=youtu.be
These wheels were donated by a local couple.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Brandy really does sound like a very special girl, she'll always be watching over you.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

What a wonderful story. Story about Brandy and you! You must be a great person! God bless you, Summer and your beloved ones.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do for your Brandy! (our first golden was named Brandy too). Our Buddy that passed a year ago had many problems with his back legs, and we had built a special ramp to get him in and out of the house, as well as his hip strap for steps. His leash and strap still hang by the back door, I just can't put them away. I feel so sad that he is gone, but happy to think he doesn't need his ramp or strap anymore at the Bridge! Wishing you only good memories of Brandy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Brandy was one lucky girl, I do hope with time you find another goldie to share your life with.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Although my Summer is a fantastic dog and I could hope for none better, Brandy, maybe because she was "MY" first dog, will always hold a large part of my heart.

One of things I do almost daily is remember those little stories about our time together. Especially the rides we had with her sidecar. 

Like the time we were on our way home on the interstate in Massachusetts riding the motorcycle and my dog in sidecar wearing her antique aviator goggles pulling a little red trailer with a large bag of dog food in it when we pass a police car that had just pulled over a car (probably for a speeding ticket). 

The next thing I know is I looked over to my left and there is the police car side of me (I won't tell you what I was thinking at the time). when I looked inside the car, the trooper was waving with the biggest grin on his face.

I also think how Brandy, in the middle of winter would go out to the garage and sit in the sidecar for a while. I knew this because the garage had a dirt floor and by spring there was a good pile of dirt with footprints on the seat.

I could go on for another bunch of pages but I don't want to bore you all at once.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Brandy is running free at the bridge, a young dog again with no pain - she will always watch over you from there


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful story and lovely memories. I have to admit it doesn't take much when I am in Bridge section for me to cry, but I don't mind, I would rather cry then miss those beautiful stories you shared with us.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

They stay in our hearts forever, until we see them again.


----------

